# SAP Hit the Floor ....



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Well when I came home yesterday one of my 2, SAP had been on the floor for awhile..  it sucked big time. So if anyone wants his partner let me know. I feel bad for the little guy. I am still wondering how he ended up there.
Maybe one of my Cats??


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

rip gotto!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks. I hate it when they jump out. Maybe he was trying to get into one of your bigger tanks?


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

awww man that sucks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

aww that does sucks to hear Ben, sorry to hear that happened


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that guys


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Rip


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

SAP? Did you put it back to see if he'll wake up


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's very sad. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Does SAP = South American Puffer or South African Puffer?
Sorry for you loss bro & bra.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your Loss!


----------

